# Wildcat 4/18/2017



## catsup948 (Apr 19, 2017)

Nothing up high softened while the bottom became nice peel away corn by noon.  My son enjoyed it at first but started getting a little bored after 5 runs so we did a few more and called it.  I think he has already moved on to baseball.  I hope to get out this weekend for a little bit but I'll see how the weather looks.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Glenn (Apr 20, 2017)

Awesome that you're still getting out there!


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 21, 2017)

Were they able to patch up any of the large grassy/puddle spots on Polecat?


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 21, 2017)

I will be very curious to see pics/hear how Wildcat is this wknd. Upper Lynx was quite rough last Sunday

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 21, 2017)

xwhaler said:


> I will be very curious to see pics/hear how Wildcat is this wknd. Upper Lynx was quite rough last Sunday
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


I thought both of the main trails from the summit were in pretty tough shape if they're shooting for a few more weeks.  However, maybe they'll be able to push snow around because in many spots it looked like plenty of coverage left.  I had never been to Wildcat before, so I'm not sure how they usually handle Spring-time operations.  I thought it was still plenty fun last weekend and worth the trip.


----------



## Jully (Apr 22, 2017)

Any word on how lynx, polecat, catapult, and the lower Mt trails look after today? Between the Cat and SR for tomorrow.


----------



## yeggous (Apr 23, 2017)

Jully said:


> Any word on how lynx, polecat, catapult, and the lower Mt trails look after today? Between the Cat and SR for tomorrow.



Lower mountain is in good shape. Upper Lynx and Upper Polecat have seen better days. Damage since last Sunday is minimal.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 23, 2017)

Wildcat opening tomorrow, Monday as well.  Nice nod to pass holders.  Between CM staying open 2 weeks beyond normal and Attitash an extra week you have to be impressed by Peaks' Granite efforts​.

Nice value for pass holders for sure.

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## snoseek (Apr 23, 2017)

I'm probably there tomorrow or the loaf if I can wake up.


----------

